

Android Bootstrap - Android library of fundamental components - hitherejoebirch
http://www.androidbootstrap.com/
Library providing implementations of fundamental android components.<p>Built for Android Studio and Gradle.<p>Android Bootstrap includes a full working implementation of Fragments, Fragment Pager, ActionBar via AppCompat, Navigation Drawer, ViewPagerIndicator, http-request, GSON, Robotium for integration testing, API Consumption with an API on Parse.com and much more.
======
hitherejoebirch
It's basically a timesaver for starting projects / hackathons and little
projects. It provides easy to use implementations of Fragments, Fragment
Pager, ActionBar via AppCompat, Navigation Drawer, ViewPagerIndicator, http-
request, GSON, Robotium for integration testing, API Consumption with an API
on Parse.com and many more fundamental android components :)

------
wass36
What is it exactly?

